# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK Edindiği Silahlar Ülkelere Göre Dağılımı

## ceydaaa

*KALAŞNİKOF*
Ele geçirilen ve menşei tam olarak belirlenen 4 bin 500 Kalaşnikof`un (AK-47) yüzde 71.6`sı Rusya, yüzde 14.7`si Çin, yüzde 3.6`sı Macaristan, yüzde 3.6`sı da Bulgaristan orijinli.

*KANNAS*
Ele geçirilen toplam 5 bin 713 suikast silahı Kannas, BKC, Dragunov, Arbiki, G-3, M-16, G-1, mavzer gibi silahlardan 959`unun menşei tam olarak belirlendi. Bunların yüzde 45,2`sinin Rusya, yüzde 13.2`sinin İngiltere, yüzde 9.4`ünün de ABD orijinli olduğu saptandı.

*ROKET*
PKK`nın eylemlerde de yaygın olarak kullandığı roketlerden ele geçirilen 1.610`u üzerinde inceleme yapıldı. Bunlardan ancak 313`ünün menşei belirlenebildi. Bunların da yüzde 85`inin Rusya, yüzde 5,4`ünün Irak, yüzde 2.5`inin Çin menşeli olduğu anlaşıldı.
*TABANCA*
2 bin 885 tabanca ve makineli tabancadan 2 bin 208`inin menşei belirlendi. Bu silahların yüzde 21,9`u eski Çekoslovakya, yüzde 20,2`si İspanya, yüzde 19.8`i İtalya orijinli çıktı.
*EL BOMBASI*
3 bin 490 el bombasından 136`sının menşei belirlendi. Bunların yüzde 72`sinin Rusya, yüzde 19,8`inin ABD, yüzde 8`inin ise Alman menşeli olduğu görüldü.
*MAYIN*
Bulunan 11 bin 568 mayından 8 bin 15`inin menşei araştırması sonuçlandı. Bu mayınların yüzde 60,8`i İtalya, yüzde 28,3`ü Rusya, yüzde 6.2`si Almanya kaynaklı.

----------

